# ford 3000 no spark please help



## balesrd513 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a 1966 ford 3000 , I can't get it to get any spark , it has new ignition coil , distributer , starter solenoid , plugs wires, points rotors button, everything but for some reason im still gettung no spark , i have power going to the solenoid and the the ignition coil but im getting no spark from the ig coil out of the plug wire , has power from the ignition switch , just don't make sence, any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Is that a 6 volt or 12 volt system??? 

If it's a 12 volt system:

Try "hot-wiring" it directly from the battery to the + side of the coil. If this works, you have a bad ignition switch, or maybe a burned out resistor in the circuit from the keyswitch to the coil. 

That tractor may have had a 6 volt coil with a resistor in the circuit to limit current flow. With a resistor in the circuit, and a 12 volt coil, you will get a very weak spark, and maybe no spark. If this is the case, remove the resistor or put in a new wire from the switch to the coil. 

If you have an ohmmeter, check that the points are giving you an open & closed circuit as they are functioned (crank the engine). I have found an open circuit once before. Alternatively, you could have a short. 

That's about all I can think of at the moment. Check the above out, and if it don't fire up let us know and someone will come up with an answer.


----------



## balesrd513 (Nov 26, 2011)

12 volt, the ignition had power running through it I used a test light


----------



## balesrd513 (Nov 26, 2011)

I never could find a resister , I looked all over


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you check the plug it self?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry didnt see you said no spark from the coil,Gotta be either the coil or the wire


----------



## balesrd513 (Nov 26, 2011)

I put 2 new coils on it to make sure it wasn't to coil , and it has new plug wires , its got me lost for words


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you try what sixbales said and make sure your points are working correctly? They should make and break continuity as you crank the tractor. If you get no continuity or continuous continuity, then the points may be bad or simply out of adjustment. You have to break the current flow through the coil pack in order to get a spark from it. If the points aren't doing that, you won't get a spark. I'd run a temporary jumper wire from the + side of the battery to the + side of the coil to eliminate the key and wiring as a fault. You should use a multimeter rather than a test light. A test light doesn't tell you how many volts you have, only that you have some voltage there. A 12v coil needs about 9.6v minimum to produce a spark. That's why many battery coil ignition engines have a secondary feed from the battery to the coil during starting. Helps to keep the voltage up for easier starts.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

clean the points, probably have a thin film of oil in between the contacts, use clean paper towel or something similar. with the key on cap off manually open and close the points with a screw driver, every time they open there should be a spark happen. good luck........dieselman.


----------

